

Show HN: Best time to meet - dkusalic
http://www.besttimetomeet.com/

======
soneill
Error: Problem has occured and has been reported! We'll fix it soon!

Minor nitpick of your error page: occurred, not occured.

------
dkusalic
fixed, thank you, I'm embarrassed

~~~
soneill
Overall the site looks good (I've bookmarked it for possible personal use).
That said, your use of the word "term" when actually planning a meeting (i.e.
"choose possible terms for meeting") threw me a bit. You may be better served
just switching "term" to "time" in most instances.

~~~
dkusalic
thank you! I've been thinking about switching from "term" to "time", I think
I'll do it tomorrow. (p.s. I've checked my server logs, I didn't expect users
to have IPv6 addresses :))

